# Beau's Brilliant Star!



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau left his cancer and pain behind today and joined the stars. He was diagnosed Aug 23, 2010 and fooled us all by living happily and joyfully until today, January 17, 2011. I will always cherish the special moments I had with this amazing Golden boy. If you peer up into the sky tonight and make a wish upon the most brilliant of stars...that will be my Beau and I'll just bet you he will make your wish come true!

Beau and I thank you for all your support and kindness!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

God Bless you Sweet Beau and Andrea we are here for you.
I am glad that Beau is at peace and meeting my Snobear and Smooch.
What a special boy and a special Mom!!

What a Beautiful Picture of Beau!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

And what a beautiful shining star he is. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest easy sweet Beau.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Godspeed beautiful Beau, the joy and love you shared with your family lives on in their hearts, well done good boy.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

May Beau continue his dancing all the way to that star. I for one will be lookning for it. Play hard..... Hugs to you Andrea.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beau is in a pain free place running with Ginger. I'll have you in my thoughts.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

(((hugs))) I will make a wish tonight. Beautiful boy...I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....

RIP sweet Beau!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No one knows more than I how hard it has been for you, Andrea and how painful it is today. Beau fought such a fight.
My heart breaks for you and tears flow.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Beau and play joyfully with so many of our beloved friends you are with at the Bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. He was a fighter and inspiration. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Beau


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace dear sweet Beau, you are now whole and are running free. 

BayBeams, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to set our pups free to a better place. My heart is with you in the coming days as you grieve.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And his spirit shines on.

I am so sorry for your loss. Run softly at the Bridge sweet Beau


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Dance, Beau, Dance. That is how I am going to remember you. A happy smiling dancing dog.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Beau, although when I read that he was "joining the stars" it brought a smile to my face. He is at peace now and I will look for his star tonight. Sleep softly, Beau.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Your smiles touched everyone who saw them. Keep smiling down on us Beau. You will be missed by so many people. 

Look after my Lucy. I know you will become great friends as she was a smiley happy girl too. 

Rest in Peace , Sweet Prince Beau. 

(((hugs))) to you Andrea. My heart breaks for you. 

Tracy and Angel Lucy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I will always remember how you named him Mr. Beaujangles and how Beau loved to dance-Beau was TRULY an INSPIRATION to all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed dear sweet Beau. And many hugs and prayers for you Andrea. I'm so so sorry his time had come.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of Beau tonight as he dances on.....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Run free and happy, Beau! Today you have been given the greatest gift love has to offer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my heart breaks for you. hugs and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Bumping up for Mr. Beaujangles.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Beau but he is in a happy place, healthy and running free with all his rainbow bridge friends.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

rip sweet beau


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Mr. Beaujangles.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am devastated.
Beau was a happy, dancing boy who always made me smile. I will look for the brightest star and wish a kiss upon it.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . play hard at the Bridge, sweet Beau!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. He will live long in your memory.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Beau was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was greeted by all our babies at the bridge. RIP beautiful Beau


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for ur loss, beau u were an amazing wonderful friend to all who met u...u have touched many a lives, may u run & dance pain free @ the bridge with those who have passed before u.......my prayers go out to u and ur family at this sad time. ......


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry Beau's time has come. Mr. Beaujangles is surely dancing at the bridge. Godspeed dear Beau.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how tough it can be. Beau is a beautiful boy and his love will always be with you.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss  RIP Beau


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My thoughts are with you as you learn to live without your beautiful boy's physcial presence. He's tucked safely in your heart, where he will live forever. Godspeed, sweet Beau, go find Cody; he'll share all the treats with you.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

In a bit I will go out and find Beau' shining star. I will think of him dancing on 4 strong legs. Dance with joy Beau, you are strong again and you are loved.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I so appreciate such kind words from so many people who Beau "touched" from afar. Although today has been difficult I am relieved to know my dear Beau is no longer suffering. I know deep in my heart that I made the right decision today. Beau let me know in an oh so subtle way that he was done fighting. Near the very end I had a brief moment of regret when Beau wagged his tail proudly but the sparkle in his eyes had faded and I knew it was time to set him free.
I spied Beau's star tonight and it was ever so bright....
Thank-you Beau...you were such a gift.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*what a beautiful tribute to your Beau*

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea:

Beau touched so many of our lives and we will always remember him and look for his star. I totally relate to feeling relieved that Beau was no longer suffering-I also did not see that sparkle in Smooch's eyes on December 7th-it was time.




BayBeams said:


> I so appreciate such kind words from so many people who Beau "touched" from afar. Although today has been difficult I am relieved to know my dear Beau is no longer suffering. I know deep in my heart that I made the right decision today. Beau let me know in an oh so subtle way that he was done fighting. Near the very end I had a brief moment of regret when Beau wagged his tail proudly but the sparkle in his eyes had faded and I knew it was time to set him free.
> I spied Beau's star tonight and it was ever so bright....
> Thank-you Beau...you were such a gift.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is so difficult a thing to do, and yet the best gift you could have given him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping up for Mr. Beaujangles!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I so appreciate such kind words from so many people who Beau "touched" from afar. Although today has been difficult I am relieved to know my dear Beau is no longer suffering. I know deep in my heart that I made the right decision today. Beau let me know in an oh so subtle way that he was done fighting. Near the very end I had a brief moment of regret when Beau wagged his tail proudly but the sparkle in his eyes had faded and I knew it was time to set him free.
> I spied Beau's star tonight and it was ever so bright....
> Thank-you Beau...you were such a gift.


I am so sorry for your loss-your tribute is so beautiful and so very touching. I know the decision you had to make was so very difficult as I have been there too many times myself. My heart goes out to you.

I will be looking for Beau's star in the night sky. 

Godspeed sweet beautiful Beau.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw a very bright star last night and am sure it was Beau's. Rest well, dear boy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I also am of the belief that the greatest give of love is to let them go when it is time. 
Godspeed, Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I saw a very bright star last night and am sure it was Beau's. Rest well, dear boy.


Oh thank-you for looking. I am sure it was Beau...he always had such a sparkle in his eyes.

This morning has been hard. All of Beau's favorite things are around the house that remind me of him. I keep thinking I will come around a corner and there will be his happy, smiling face. He always had a dance when he was excited. He would prance and spin and you just knew he thought something special was happening. I know he is dancing today with all those from this forum that have gone before him. It is that lasting picture of him dancing in my living room that I will always carry with me.
Keep dancing Mr. Beaujangles and I will know...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Beau has gone to the bridge. Though I did not post in his thread often, I followed along and kept him in my prayers. 

Sadly, too many of us know the sorrow of saying goodbye to our best friend when their body fails them and the last act of love we can share is to release them to the Bridge. When I see a bright star from now on, I'll think of Beau.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Beau. He was a beautiful boy. Sending you strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I know the emptiness and loneliness, even though you have another dog/dogs.

Some of my fondest memories of my Smooch is when she and I went for a walk together at 6:30 A.M. every morning, after we lost Snobear. That stopped when she became ill on November 23rd.

I am glad you are holding on to the beautiful and wonderful times with Beau.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Beau left his cancer and pain behind today and joined the stars. He was diagnosed Aug 23, 2010 and fooled us all by living happily and joyfully until today, January 17, 2011. I will always cherish the special moments I had with this amazing Golden boy. If you peer up into the sky tonight and make a wish upon the most brilliant of stars...that will be my Beau and I'll just bet you he will make your wish come true!
> 
> Beau and I thank you for all your support and kindness!


Beautifully said... 

All my best for your family. One small comfort that I had when we lost our guy (he never woke up after surgery) was relief that he wouldn't suffer the indignities which go along with recovering from surgery and the inevitable failure. My last memory of him was his wagging tail as he walked away. 

Reading your other threads and seeing his pictures, I'm convinced you gave him a wonderful life and he was a happy golden to the last.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thinking of you today.
Beau was a happy, dancing boy and I am sure he shines brightly now.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies on the loss of your beloved Beau.

(((HUGS))) to you, Baylee and Baxter.

Beau will be the brightest star in the heavens as he is in your heart.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Bumping up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Oh thank-you for looking. I am sure it was Beau...he always had such a sparkle in his eyes....He always had a dance when he was excited. He would prance and spin and you just knew he thought something special was happening. I know he is dancing today with all those from this forum that have gone before him. It is that lasting picture of him dancing in my living room that I will always carry with me.
> Keep dancing Mr. Beaujangles and I will know...


Whenever you see the treetops dancing in the breeze, Beau will be sending you a special sign.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers.
Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am just now seeing this...I will be looking for Beaus Shining Star tonight. RIP sweet guy. I hope you can find my girls, Riley and Sandy..they would make great playmates.
I am so very sorry for your loss. xxoo


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Beau. RIP sweet Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

There was no bark at the door to greet me today...that was Beau's job, to play sentry, but yet I had an odd feeling that he was there because he exists so solidly and deeply in my heart. I am at peace with Beau's passing for the moment because I know he is relieved of his pain and is dancing in the sky.
Beau brought to my home more than I can put into words and I will hold that so special forever.
Thank-you Beau for bringing such joy and laughter and fun to my humble space.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I know the feeling of not having a greet at the door. 
As much as you and Beau loved one another, I am sure he is still watching over you and is dancing at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I totally understand about no bark at the door. Lucy used to pick up one of her toys and go round and round in circles with her eyes half closed. That was her smiling coz mum was home. 

Both Beau and Lucy are still barking and smiling down on us from the Bridge. 

((((hugs)))) to you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beau you beautiful, beautiful boy. You light up the sky with that exhuberant smile. Hugs for those left behind to miss you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> There was no bark at the door to greet me today...that was Beau's job, to play sentry, but yet I had an odd feeling that he was there because he exists so solidly and deeply in my heart. I am at peace with Beau's passing for the moment because I know he is relieved of his pain and is dancing in the sky.
> Beau brought to my home more than I can put into words and I will hold that so special forever.
> Thank-you Beau for bringing such joy and laughter and fun to my humble space.


Andrea, that's the hardest part. Know that although he didn't have the sparkle in his eye then he does now. And, I have a tear in mine.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It's been 2 days without my incredible Beau....(sigh)

I want to write an article for my club's newsletter about Beau but I just don't know where to begin to put the essence of Beau into a few short paragraphs. His spirit is so much more than can be written in a few sentences. I'll figure it out, I know, because I want to share him with anyone that wants to hear about a dog that brought such cheer and charm to everyone he met....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> It's been 2 days without my incredible Beau....(sigh)
> 
> I want to write an article for my club's newsletter about Beau but I just don't know where to begin to put the essence of Beau into a few short paragraphs. His spirit is so much more than can be written in a few sentences. I'll figure it out, I know, because I want to share him with anyone that wants to hear about a dog that brought such cheer and charm to everyone he met....


That sums Beau up. I so loved hearing about his dancing and smiles. He exuded a love of life.:smooch:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You've painted such a vivid picture of Beau for us through your posts. Look to them for inspiration. Your writings have inspired and generated an outpouring of love for you and Beau from all over the world. That is some feat. 





BayBeams said:


> It's been 2 days without my incredible Beau....(sigh)
> 
> I want to write an article for my club's newsletter about Beau but I just don't know where to begin to put the essence of Beau into a few short paragraphs. His spirit is so much more than can be written in a few sentences. I'll figure it out, I know, because I want to share him with anyone that wants to hear about a dog that brought such cheer and charm to everyone he met....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
It is the small things that make me sad like Beau's toys or his pictures, his bed that still has his impression. I can't move those things just yet....
Baylee needs to feel him a bit longer and so do I.
Even so I smile for having had the honor of giving such a special pup a place to call his own.

I believe this forum over the past few months gave me a place to begin to mourn while Beau was ill. In a way it prepared me for what was coming and it allowed me to share Beau and my thoughts with you all. Beau is still here in so many ways. I have sadness but it is what I call a healthy sadness that comes and goes and is mixed with smiles when I think of Beau.
Thank-you all for the opportunity to share Beau's journey with you over the past 4.5 months. It has eased the sadness and will help me to keep Beau's memory alive.

Rest softly, dear Beau...you are a true gem...


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

What a beautiful dog, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Bumping up for sweet memories of Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today I received a card from the acupuncture/rehab vet's entire staff. They all signed it and had so many lovely things to say about Beau. It was such a nice gesture...
I can picture Beau's bouncy step as he walked into the clinic for his treatments. It wasn't until the very end that it had become difficult for him and even then his tail was constantly wagging and his eyes begged for attention.
My heart is free of any doubts that I made the right decision to let Beau be free on Monday.

Baylee is more mopey today. I know she misses her pal. I am hoping time will heal...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How wonderful that you can celebrate Beau's life without any doubts and second guessing. He was a lovely fella, and the lessons he taught you and many others are lifelong ones. I know he's having some great treats, as my Cody is Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, and he always shared.....


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Wishing on a star tonight! Rest in Peace


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

There is another Beau star shining tonight with your Beau. My precious Beau was born on Jan. 17, 1998 and he went to the Bridge on Jan. 17, 2009. So they are both playing together looking down at us.
My boy - Harbor City Magical Bojangles

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

gold4me said:


> There is another Beau star shining tonight with your Beau. My precious Beau was born on Jan. 17, 1998 and he went to the Bridge on Jan. 17, 2009. So they are both playing together looking down at us.
> My boy - Harbor City Magical Bojangles
> 
> My thoughts are with you.


Two Beaus, two Bo/Beaujangles crossing the bridge on the same date, just 2 years apart. I am sure they have found each other and are dancing together....


I awoke this morning, as usual, jumped out of bed thinking I better not step on Beau... (He used to sleep on a bed right next to the bed). It is so strange to think in terms with out him. The other day a stranger was talking about their dog and I mentioned I have 3 dogs...but I have only my 2 dogs. I wonder how long it will take for my brain to shift gears. 

I need to keep track of how Baylee is doing. She is seeming more sad and didn't greet me at the door yesterday. That was a very difficult moment. Not only was there no Beau to bark and greet me with his wagging tail but Baylee was tucked in the corner and didn't come out until I got some treats for her. Oh dear Beau your absence has left such an impact...

We are all adjusting. Time will be our friend I am sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Baylee is probably missing Beau, too.
How is Baylee feeling otherwise?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Baylee is probably missing Beau, too.
> How is Baylee feeling otherwise?


Baylee's physical well-being is staying stable. She has been having more good days than bad days lately. She is getting regular acupuncture treatments that seem to be helping.

It felt so sad going to the acupuncture vet today without Beau. Everyone was so supportive and told me so many wonderful things about having met Beau. 

Beau has brought so much joy to counterbalance Baylee's serious nature. I am hoping Baxter is able to fill Beau's empty shoes with his own special personality.

Wow...what a difference a few days make in a lifetime.

Thanks for checking, Karen...it is much appreciated....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm just catching up after not having access to this site after an 11 day trip to take care of my Mom. I logged in to GRF spefically to see how your dearest Beau was doing. I'm in tears reading the news! I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Beau. I know that my Golda was there to greet him. There are just no words to express to you my sorrow at your loss. May the love and bond that you both shared bring you peace in time.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss
(hugs) RIP beau, he was beautiful


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It was one week ago today that I had to say good-bye to my dear Beau.

In my mind and heart I can picture him doing his happy dance.

Oh how I wish he was here to show me.

Dance freely, Mr. Beaujangles....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry, just seeing this now. He was beautiful. RIP handsome.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry I missed this. 

So sorry for your loss. Beau must be the really bright star I have been seeing in the night sky. Hope the pain eases soon. Relish the many happy memories.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I know Baylee is missing Beau and I'm not sure how to make it better for her. I moved some of Beau's things around and washed Beau's blankets. I hope it wasn't too soon for Baylee. I wanted to keep his smells and presence around for her and, honestly, for me too but I also am coming to terms with him being gone.
I have been spending more one on one time with Baylee doing the things that we all used to do with Beau. Baxter doesn't seem to notice his absence like Baylee but he only knew Beau for about a year and his adolescent brain seems to scatter everywhere.
Our home is a different place these days but we are adjusting and keeping in mind the many smiles that Beau brought us while he was here....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

A few weeks after Sabrina's death, now five years ago, I was sitting in a chair beside the table where I kept the box with her ashes, with her collar on top of it. Joker came over and nuzzled the collar and then sat down in front of me, asking for cuddles. He kept looking back at the box and then at me, for all the world as if he wanted to know why I had Sabrina in the box instead of out where she could play with him. He adored her and mourned her visibly for at least two years, only really getting back to bouncy playfulness when we brought Sunny home last August.

It takes them time, as it does for us. And lots of extra cuddles.

Holding you and your fur-kids in my heart and in my prayers.

Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is all too calm and quiet without my dancing Beau...

I wish I had captured his dancing moments on video but the moments are so imbedded in my heart that I can see them as if he was still here.

I am so glad Baxter had the opportunity to be with Beau and have him as his mentor even if it was only for a brief time.

As for Baylee, she seems sadder these days but she is resilient and I am sure she will adjust.

As for me...well I have some moments when I think wistfully with teary eyes about my amazing Beau. I look to the stars knowing he gave me an amazing gift of having him in my life for 4 wonderful years. He brought an incredible spirit to my home. And I am doing OK...


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know that Beau is shinning brighter than ever alongside my Penny. Cancer is a odd disease for the fact that it gives us two very different messages:
1. How precious and how brittle life is.
2. How much of a miracle moving beyond this world can be. 
It is both frightening, painful, and bittersweet all simultaneously. 

I will look to the stars tonight before letting my head hit my pillow and I will tell Beau, Penny, and Leia goodnight. If you need anyone to talk to... I am here for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Beau

I know you are shining up there!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking of Beau today with happy thoughts instead of tears, a nice relief.

He is here with us today, ever present in our hearts. Reminding us to enjoy the day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Thinking of Beau today with happy thoughts instead of tears, a nice relief.
> 
> He is here with us today, ever present in our hearts. Reminding us to enjoy the day.


This would make Beau dance for joy! He wants to bring smiles to your face always. 

Glad it was a better day and hoping the same for this one.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

All the photos I had taken of my pups are now framed and on the wall. Shining down are those smilling, happy eyes of Beau. 
As I was working with Baxter today I was wishing for Beau and then I realized how unfair that is for me to want Baxter to fill Beau's special shoes. So after a quick cry, Baxter and I went on to watch some herons at the park and I thought thankfully that I have the sweetness of Baxter and the comfort of Baylee to share my home with.
As I gathered with friends at the park, our regular Sunday adventure that Beau so enjoyed, Beau's absence was ever present in our thoughts. As the rain started to fall while we played I thanked Beau for the many reminders of how he accepted what life offered in his most humble ways.
Beau survived 2 cancers, 2 major surgeries and a heart condition and ultimately beat the odds with his third cancer for more months than anyone could have imagined and he did it with grace and style. Beau was an amazing dog. There is so much I have learned from him and for that I am so grateful.


----------

